# Longterm relationship, threesomes, divorce, intense love, HELP!!!



## avl118 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I have had an interesting year with lots of huge good and bad changes in my life. At my current point however I am left feeling overwhelmed, confused, sad, and clueless as to what is the right direction to try to pursue in my love life. 

A bit about me and my history leading up to everything. I am 28 now and have never been one to be involved with anyone unless I truly have feelings for them. Growing up I had dated a few girls in high school, towards the end of High school I met and started dating the girl I would eventually marry. She was raised in a very strict family and was very sheltered. Through the years we got along great with almost no fighting of any kind ever. I got her out of her shell and as an active outdoor sports lover I got her into everything from climbing, hiking, mountain biking, you name it. All these things brought us closer in a lot of ways but as the years went on there was always one thing that stood out, as great as our relationship was we were never very close as a couple. We had a fantastic sex life but it was the smaller things that we were missing, we never held hands or cuddled, because of the lifestyle in the outdoors we lived she never was very feminine so never did the little feminine things a female typically does through touch to show the male how much they love them. After about 5 years of being together there was starting to be some pressure from the families for us to get married. We both agreed it wasn’t something we wanted to worry about spending money on at the time and it was a big deal to either of us. At this same time though I started bringing up the fact that I wished we were closer as a couple in the sense as we were missing out on all the “coupley” things like romantic dates and holding each other etc. 

At first she agreed and wanted to try to improve things in that area. As we tried though it became pretty apparent however she just was not very affectionate in that way and when she would try to act in that manner it seemed very forced and not natural. This is something we discussed and she would get frustrated which would then lead to her getting upset and ignoring me sometimes for days. Meanwhile I would try to talk to her and calm her down and tell her it wasn’t bothering me and I was happy no matter what. The next couple years things were good but up and down with this issue and she never really changed but we were still happy and got along great. At about 8 years into our relationship we had a close female friend that we spent a lot of time with one night bring up having a threesome. My girlfriend had always said she was attracted to females as well and through the years we had talked about if we would ever consider having one, the conclusion was we both trusted each other enough to do it but it would simply have to be with someone we both trusted and felt comfortable with and if at any point there was any deeper feelings, jealousy, or general uncomfortable feelings we would stop it and never do it again. 

We were very cautious and all three of us talked about it for a few months off and on and gave it time to see how we felt about it after weeks went by. Eventually we all said we wanted to try it and we went through with it. It took place without any issues, we all had a great time and we all felt very close after without any jealousy. The only negative in a way that came from this was it did make me want that closeness between me and my girlfriend even more again as the other girl acted much different with me and it really made me feel good to have that extra attention and feminine touch by someone. In a lot of ways after this happened it helped our relationship as we did feel a lot closer that we could trust each other so much and not be jealous or allow it to cause problems. This also spiced up our private sex life as well and after 8 years of being together we were having some of the best sex yet. We had a few more encounters over the next 6 months with this girl and no drama, she eventually was in a relationship so we all mutually ended it peacefully. 

Over the next year things were pretty calm and stable. We didn’t have any issues other than occasionally I would bring up I would like her to be a bit closer. At this time we had been together for 10 years and were very much happy and still never fought aside from the occasionally emotional periods where we would get on topic about her not being very close. We yet again had another female friend we spent a lot of time with bring up the subject of having a threesome. We discussed it and agreed we would be up for doing this again under the same rules as last time. On a number of occasions we had all messed around without issue of any kind. One evening we were all three together and something came up and my girlfriend had to leave to go meet someone, we all stopped but upon leaving she told me and the other girl to just continue and have fun and she would be back in a few hours, it was fine not to worry she wanted us to keep going. We ended up having an amazing evening but later that night two things hit me. How much I loved it because that physical attention I was not use to getting, I had now experienced the most that I had ever in my life. The second thing was because of how close this girl was to me that maybe she was feeling way more and the intentions were potentially not as the three of us had agreed on. I brought it up to her and sure enough she broke down and admitted she had deep feelings for me and didn’t want to mess me and my relationship up but deep down wished she was in my girlfriends position. We talked and I told her there was no way I could be close to her anymore. I cared about her greatly but me and my girlfriend had a deep trust and that wasn’t worth giving up for anything. I later told my partner and over the next couple months the fact that I had handled it the way I did really made us a lot closer emotionally. 

A few months later we made the decision to move across country together to a place we both fell in love with from visiting through the years. We new the families would really get on us about marriage then so on one trip to the area to look for places to live we ended up getting married without telling anyone. We came back, families were happy, we moved shortly after and life was great. The destination brought us closer in a lot of ways and we were having lots of fun having it just be the two of us living in our dream location away from our old life and families. About a year of being there we started having some discussion again about how even though we were closer than ever we still didn’t act much like a normal couple. Still never cuddled, held hands and did all the little things most couples do. She chalked it up to she just wasn’t that way, I wrote it off as well it must just be because weve been together so long now. Either way it still hurt a bit and would occasionally cause us to have an argument and us both feeling frustrated. Around this time is where it got very interesting and turned into a huge mess!

There was a girl that worked nearby at a coffee shop that I went to almost everyday on my way to the office. I don’t know what it was but the first time I had seen her I was just blown away. Something you read in a book or see in a movie, something I never believed in. I just couldn’t explain it though there was just something about her. We became friends and talked everyday. We then started hanging out every so often and she was married as well. We all four started going out once or twice a week. My wife made note from the start that she could tell me and this girl really had some kind of connection and it was pretty obvious. I admitted to her that I did and that I couldn’t explain it. I was completely consumed by her personality, the way she presented herself, and had never been so attracted to anyone in my life. I suggested maybe we should stop hanging out with them and I would stop going to see her during the day at work. My wife said I was over reacting and she didn’t want that, she trusted me and she didn’t want anything to change. Weeks went by and I learned that her and her husband had been having a lot of problems the past few years. He had repeatedly cheated on her right after they got married and then essentially told her he wasn’t attracted to her at all and didn’t love her. They had been hiding everything from their families until they both got on their feet and could get a place on their own. 

One night we met up after work and went up into the mountains to watch a meteor shower. My wife was working and she told me just to go ahead, her husband was out with another girl like always. We sat there for hours just talking about life and everything that we were stressed about. At some point we both looked down and noticed we were holding hands and apparently had been for some time without either of us even realizing we were. We laughed at first in a kind of embarrassed confusion, but then it was like all of these feelings we were repressing for the past 6 months couldn’t be held back anymore and we grabbed each other and made out, held each other, cried together, and repeated that for probably the next two hours. Eventually I took her home and we didn’t say much as I think we were both overwhelmed and shocked. I then drove home and immediately told my wife everything that happened include what I felt and how powerful it was. I told her I have never felt something so intense in my life, tomorrow I am going to talk to her and tell her we simply have to cut ties. My wife continually told me I was over reacting and no not to do that yet. Calm down and just take it day by day and see what happens. Which in some ways scared me and made me sad, others excited me because of what I was feeling. 
About a week later we had a little holiday party at my house. I found out later that night that at some point my wife had pulled her in the bedroom and threw her on the bed and made out with her. A few days later she had come over by herself to hang out and next thing I know we are all three being very affectionate and drinking. As the night went on my wife at one point “attacked” her essentially and started taking her clothes off and getting very serious. Next thing I know now I am involved and we ended up having a threesome with her. The one difference though was I did not have actual intercourse with this girl, I couldn’t, the feelings were that serious that I couldn’t be with her in that way. Her and my wife became closer friends at this point and then the situation got really weird. Her “husband” and her got in a huge fight one night and he ended up beating her up. I ended up taking care of her and she had no place to go, we had a spare bedroom so in a hurry to get her out of the situation we packed up her stuff and my wife told me to just move her in and we would figure it out as we went. 

Well she moved in but as you can guess she wasn’t staying in the guest room. She started sleeping in our bed under my wife’s suggestion. For the next few weeks almost every night all three of us would be intimate, however I still refused to actually have sex with her, I told my wife I was scared to feel what I would feel after going through that with her. One night we were all together messing around and my wife stopped and told me she wanted me and the other girl to just do it and get it over with, she was going to leave for an hour or two and give us privacy. So sure enough she left and this had been the first time me and her had done something just the two of us since it all got started. That night for the first time in my life I can say I 100% truly made love with someone. Me and my wife had a great sex life and lots of great intimate encounters through the years but this was something that I never thought was actually real what I experienced that night. She felt the same way and it just made our situation that much more complex and intense. Over the next couple weeks things continued but I simply could not perform when the three of us were together. I felt so weird and uncomfortable I could no longer even get an erection unless it was just the two of us. This led to a big weird fight between me and my wife, she was upset because I was ruining such a great thing. What are the chances of three like minded people finding each other like this and now I am going to scare her away because I am acting so weird. This came up multiple times and eventually I blew up and told her if that’s how she felt then maybe we shouldn’t be together, and maybe if I felt this strong I should be with the other girl because I felt like she truly loved me and she treated me all the ways I always wanted her to. 

Shortly after my wife moved out. Things were not happily ever after though for me and the other girl. Just as the good was really really incredible, we also after all of this drama had a lot of problems and arguments. So be it was the next 8 months. One week we are in heaven and could not be happier. The next we are breaking up and are ready to kill each other. Its like our love is so powerful and intense that even the smallest things turn into huge problems because it hurts us both so much more. With all of this said it doesn’t take away the good me and my wife had together. These are two very different relationships. Me and my wife very rarely had any problems or arguments, we got along amazingly, we completely trusted each other, but we didn’t have that extra spark of intensity. Me and this other girl cannot seem to be stable like me and my wife were, however we do have the most intense relationship ever and the good is amazing while the bad stresses me out like crazy. Its been a year since this all happened and me and my wife are officially divorce now of which both of us are hurt and have a lot of mixed feelings about it. We definitely still care a lot for each other and still have feelings there. Me and the other girl as I said have had an up and down relationship since. We just recently broke up for the 3rd time in the past year but we are both really hurting and its like we don’t know how to live without each other and that intensity now after all this. I know she really wants me to be back with her and keep working at it, but at this same time now my ex wife has opened up that she wants us back and wishes we wouldn’t have gotten ourselves into this mess. 
So here I am hurt, sad, depressed, and missing both my ex wife and my girlfriend at the same time but in different ways. I would love to have my old life back with my ex wife because I was always happy and we learned our lesson now we simply cannot be open to being with other people in anyway. With that said though that doesn’t make my feelings for the other girl go away. It doesn’t make me forget about the intensity that I never had with my wife. I also cant imagine letting go of her and seeing her be with someone else. The relationships are so different its hard to compare. One is intense and amazing but so unstable and challenging, we are also very different people with different interests which adds to the challenge. Me and my ex-wife however are very similar and love the same things. We get along great and are very stable, however I feel like being with her means excepting I will just have to be ok not feeling that crazy intensity again. When me and the other girl recently broke up I thought it would be easy and I was just going to go back with my wife and forget about her. Its proved more difficult than I thought. I get really upset every night it seems. We live close to each other and spend time in the same small city we live in so its inevitable we see each other from time to time which makes it soooo hard. So in closing here I am, I don’t know what to do, what direction to go. I love them both but the relationships are so different. I don’t want to try dating anyone else because the problem already is that I truly love two people so I don’t want to complicate my life even more with someone else. The problem is I love them both but can only be with one. How do I pick a path when I cant imagine being without either one of them? When I do pick a path how can I get over the other person? One is so intense the other has so much history and closeness. Help!!!!! Thank you!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

This is exactly why they say not to involve other people in your bedroom. 

Stability and compatibility usually trumps instability and intensity but that ship seems like it sailed for you. 

Lesson: play with fire, get burned.


----------



## avl118 (Oct 30, 2014)

Agreed but we did play with fire and here we are in this mess. Now I am looking for direction and help. I am way past knowing it was all a mistake, we all are, but knowing that doesnt change the current situation and challenges. If anyone has any wisdom or input I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Help with what? You say yourself even you don't know what you want. We can't tell you what you want. You had this other woman move into your marital home and your wife left and you divorced her. Now you are still trying to decide who you want after the girlfriend left?

You said your now ex-wife wants you back and you miss her "but" there is so much "love" you have for the other chick.

See? You still haven't decided. 

It may not be up to you anymore.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

Well every relationship is different so trying to compare the two is a futile effort. The new girlfriend will never sustain, you broken up 3 times in a year already. You have infatuation more than love in that relationship. You have been chasing the “thrill” you get in new relationships much more than looking for love in my opinion.
Your ex-wife you wont get that rush, excitement of the new relationship because you have known her for so long. You probably should just take a break from both and all relationships for a time and figure out just what you want. Bouncing back and forth comparing the two will achieve exactly what you have achieved….indecision and wheel spinning. 

You really need to take the time to figure out what you want, what you can offer because it’s the one thing you haven’t done yet, you just keep looking for outside people to fill that void and it wont work how your doing it.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Is your GF a midget? Sorry, could not resist.

Grow up, man up and take your life by the reigns.

So far, have been passively letting life live you.

You determine what you want and make it happen.

Stop having threesomes you fool!

Life is not perfect but get with someone who is willing to grow with you and work on the relationship for the rest of your lives.


----------



## avl118 (Oct 30, 2014)

honcho said:


> Well every relationship is different so trying to compare the two is a futile effort. The new girlfriend will never sustain, you broken up 3 times in a year already. You have infatuation more than love in that relationship. You have been chasing the “thrill” you get in new relationships much more than looking for love in my opinion.
> Your ex-wife you wont get that rush, excitement of the new relationship because you have known her for so long. You probably should just take a break from both and all relationships for a time and figure out just what you want. Bouncing back and forth comparing the two will achieve exactly what you have achieved….indecision and wheel spinning.
> 
> You really need to take the time to figure out what you want, what you can offer because it’s the one thing you haven’t done yet, you just keep looking for outside people to fill that void and it wont work how your doing it.



Thank you for the constructive positive response. I agree the back and forth only hurts me and both of them and I get nowhere. I really need to pick a path and take it.


----------



## avl118 (Oct 30, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> Is your GF a midget? Sorry, could not resist.
> 
> Grow up, man up and take your life by the reigns.
> 
> ...


Neither are midgets lol. Both are attractive, one a 100 pound ex pro gymnast and the other a full time model and actress, so both are attractive and thats not an issue. The grow up and take life by the reigns thing is almost funny but also whats crazy. I have been a very in control of ever aspect of life kinda guy my entire life. I had my pilots license in high school, started my own business in high school. Have been in control and mature for my age my entire life leading up to this. Maybe that added to part of the problem though, this girl was the first thing that had the power to draw me away from my normally in control life. That was a powerful thing and it was a new feeling for me to step into something so uncertain. With that said though I never wanted to have any of the threesomes, I mean when my wife was all about it and we had the first willing participant my urges took over and I didnt fight it as hard as I should of. But after the first one took place and it only made me and my wife closer we both looked at it as a positive thing because our relationship was a lot better in the months following and there was no regrets. When the second one happened and the girls feelings went too far and I ended it right away again we took it as positive thing because I proved that even in a situation where it was easy to get in a bad place I took control and stepped back to the two of us which again made us closer. This last case however showed us how bad it could all go with the right circumstances. For whatever reason my wife urged me to continue even though I didnt want to and I let it keep going and growing. Then at the most intense time the girl gets abused and relationship aside we felt taking her in was the only option for her safety, which of course over time made everything more complicated. Its been one hell of a rollercoaster ride thats for sure. And of course I am done with threesomes. Sure its every guys dream blah blah blah but ive seen just how it can cause so much pain later.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Sounds like you are an "in control" kind of guy except maybe with your relationships and that is the key.

Have you thought about some personal therapy? Maybe you need to figure yourself out a bit before you make any life decisions about your women. If they really care about you, they should give you some space to work this out.

I could not go for the un-affectionate one in the long run. I need affection to feel loved. The other sounds like a possibility.

Maybe they need some therapy too.

You sound like a great guy with some poor boundaries.

Keep that sense of humor and I hope you can find a clear path through it.

Are you more afraid of hurting some feelings than doing what is right for you?


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Just natures way of telling you what will happen if you do it again.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

You say you’re an “in control” guy and I am not saying you aren’t. Yet when you read your posts you have had very little control of your relationship life. The sex adventures were mostly driven by your then wife. 

She encouraged you to have sex with the person who would eventually become your on again off again girlfriend almost like she was trying to arrange her replacement. Your ex-wife filed for the divorce. The on/off girlfriend you wrote “I know she wants me back with her” Now your ex is making overatures of trying to reconnect. What part do you have in control of any of this? I don’t mean that is a harsh way but you have let your partners kind of run the show. 

You reacting to what others want, not what you want is what it seems in the relationship world. Taking a step back and giving yourself some distance and reflecting on just what you want probably would serve you well. You cant imagine a life without either one but that really is the question you need to answer. Living without either.


----------



## Rayloveshiswife (Sep 25, 2013)

Get in individual counseling buddy. Your a passenger in all of all of your relationships will no control over where they go. 

Of the two women I'd say your ex wife is the more stable of the two provided she can work out her affection issues which are probably a result of a family environment with very little affection when growing up. Tell her if she is serious about giving it another try she should get some counseling too. 

Whatever you do, don't rush it or let others push you in directions you know are wrong. That hasn't served you well in the past and it's doubtful it will in the future. 

Ray
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## avl118 (Oct 30, 2014)

honcho said:


> You say you’re an “in control” guy and I am not saying you aren’t. Yet when you read your posts you have had very little control of your relationship life. The sex adventures were mostly driven by your then wife.
> 
> She encouraged you to have sex with the person who would eventually become your on again off again girlfriend almost like she was trying to arrange her replacement. Your ex-wife filed for the divorce. The on/off girlfriend you wrote “I know she wants me back with her” Now your ex is making overatures of trying to reconnect. What part do you have in control of any of this? I don’t mean that is a harsh way but you have let your partners kind of run the show.
> 
> You reacting to what others want, not what you want is what it seems in the relationship world. Taking a step back and giving yourself some distance and reflecting on just what you want probably would serve you well. You cant imagine a life without either one but that really is the question you need to answer. Living without either.


 I agree but I guess the part I have control of is the fact that both do want to be back with me but I have told them both I just cant right now, im confused, stressed, and dont know whats the right path so I cant be 100% with either until I know for sure whats the right direction. I guess my biggest fear is regret. Realistically I know I can be happy with either one, just in different ways as my relationship as stated is very different with both. I have without a doubt become rather paranoid about regretting who I let go. My ex wife we have so much history and love doing all the same things as well as being so stable I have little fear of her causing any problems in the future or any drama, I fear losing that and cant imagine the regret if things didnt work out with the other girl. With the "girlfriend" we have such a intense and intimate closeness I had never experienced and a powerful connection from the very beginning. We are different in many ways, shes a passionate sometimes dramatic person while I am a laid back easy going type of person. We challenge each other with our differences which I am not sure at this point is a good or bad thing. Theres times where those differences make us closer and get us out of our comfort zone for the better, theres also many times it just leads to big fights. My fear of not being with her is the regret of not knowing where that leads and whether that closeness and intimacy we have would grow over time or fade away and only leave us with the friction of our differences. 

And yes I know this is my decision and thats been part of the challenge. This is the classic passion vs stability scenario so of course every friend and family member that knows the situation has their input into what the right direction is and they are all one sided because of the difference in views. Ive gotten to the point where I just wont talk about it anymore.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Talking about your relationship issues with friends and family = deadly. That **** will be like a cloud above your head FOREVER.

I don't recommend it.

Your initial relationship sounded great, holding hands and affection thing is not that big of a deal. 

Look up 80/20 rule. I have a feeling this is exactly what you are dealing with.

Rather than focus on positive, you focus on 20% that your girl can never provide you (besides, holding hands etc is not THAT big of a deal, if you wanted it so much you could've simply grabbed her hand when you guys were hiking etc...).

Anyways....

That 20% clouded your brain. Your **** also clouded your brain when you allowed it to control you and get involved with another female.

Learn from this. DO NOT involve another person into your relationship.

Focus on working out issues with your partner and putting in 50% of your effort. At times they will to, other times they won't. At that point it's your call if it's a deal breaker or not.

Remember, NOBODY is perfect.

You messed up. This is a consequence of YOUR actions and choices. 

Of course when you decide to sleep with anyone feelings will creep in and you will start looking at your relationship from a different perspective.

The right thing to do, would be to go to your ex wife and express to her how you messed up and the mistakes you made.

Focus on the 80% next time, no person will EVER provide you with 100% of what you want/desire. Accept that fact NOW!

IT's funny, here you are stuck between the 2. When in reality, you really deserve neither of them. Be happy they are waiting around for you to make a decision.......which is weird IMO.

Also, would you be ok if your wife asked to have a threesome with another man?


----------



## Roselyn (Sep 19, 2010)

After reading your post, I'm simply speechless. Your ex-wife is bisexual and encourages threesome relationships, but can't cuddle nor hold your hand. To you, she is safe because you have a long history with her.

You're excited about the other woman because you say you have a connection with her. She was married at the time that you had an affair with her which later involved your wife in a threesome relationship. You broke up with this girlfriend three times. She seems irresponsible in her relationships with men.

I believe that neither woman is suitable for you. You need to see a psychologist, one with a Ph.D. to help you sort out what you need and want in life.


----------



## Angelou (Oct 21, 2014)

Forget about the ex wife(she might be les), you two are divorced. And sounds like you will never ever get over the fact that she doesn't give you the affection that you want. You waited over ten years. Move on. 
Also, forget about the ex gf. She sounds unstable and needs to work on herself! You just like her bc she gets your blood pumpin'. Well, there are better things to look forward to. Just wait, if you go back to her, you will come back here in two years with an even messier story. I get threesomes are your thing, but just keep in mind that you are asking for trouble. So don't complain when trouble finds you.


----------



## avl118 (Oct 30, 2014)

Roselyn said:


> After reading your post, I'm simply speechless. Your ex-wife is bisexual and encourages threesome relationships, but can't cuddle nor hold your hand. To you, she is safe because you have a long history with her.
> 
> You're excited about the other woman because you say you have a connection with her. She was married at the time that you had an affair with her which later involved your wife in a threesome relationship. You broke up with this girlfriend three times. She seems irresponsible in her relationships with men.
> 
> I believe that neither woman is suitable for you. You need to see a psychologist, one with a Ph.D. to help you sort out what you need and want in life.


 Of course there is the safety factor with my ex. I know that is a big draw because of the stability and theres not much of an unknown to the future. But with that said I do really care about her and lover her otherwise I wouldnt of been around for 12 years. We had a good life and I guess the thing that runs through my head is I will never find someone tahts perfect thats a given, so she was never super close to me, and I know why because of how she was raised, but is it worth throwing all of that away forever when theres a lot of good too? 

With the other girl I agree she can be a wild card to me because shes a very different personality than myself. I also understand where a lot of our troubles came from though because of the situation we put ourselves in and we never had the chance to grow together as a normal relationship would. Instead we were all of a sudden in this huge mess and then bam she was living with us. 

Lastly just to make you understood from above at no point was there an affair per say. Nothing was ever in secret or behind someones back. My wife was a part of everything and knew about all feelings etc. The other girls husband knew about us and had decided to be done a year previously just had not completed the divorce yet. He was dating another girl and me and him would get a beer on occasion etc. There was peace there and no secrets.


----------



## avl118 (Oct 30, 2014)

Angelou said:


> Forget about the ex wife(she might be les), you two are divorced. And sounds like you will never ever get over the fact that she doesn't give you the affection that you want. You waited over ten years. Move on.
> Also, forget about the ex gf. She sounds unstable and needs to work on herself! You just like her bc she gets your blood pumpin'. Well, there are better things to look forward to. Just wait, if you go back to her, you will come back here in two years with an even messier story. I get threesomes are your thing, but just keep in mind that you are asking for trouble. So don't complain when trouble finds you.


If you go back and read what I had written you will see threesomes are not "my thing". The first time I was skeptical and just went with it. It worked out good and didnt cause any drama so we mistakenly thought it would be the same in the future if it came up again. Never was I pushing for a threesome. Never were they "My thing". I would never have one again after this thats for sure. Again if you read my post that was pretty clear. I am not complaining that trouble found me from our actions, we all three understand it was stupid and regret it. Thanks for the useless unhelpful comment. And thank you to the others that have actually provided some insightful things that have given me notes to think about. This is the toughest thing I have ever gone through and its never as simple as it is on paper. And I signed up to go talk to a counselor next week to just get it all out and try to sort these feelings out.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

I would start with STD test for you and your wife.

You guys are playing with fire.....now this lady has a husband too?

WTF?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Your entire post made me laugh, DOF.

"WTF?"


----------



## avl118 (Oct 30, 2014)

DoF said:


> I would start with STD test for you and your wife.
> 
> You guys are playing with fire.....now this lady has a husband too?
> 
> WTF?


Umm, none of us have slept around. I have had 4 partners in my entire life. My wife has had the same exact partners as myself. All of which were extremely close and talked about before taking that step. This other girl has only had one other partner and that was her husband. All of which were extremely close and talked about before taking that step. And no she is divorced, read my post. When she became involved with us she was still married at that time but they were separated and not together in anyway, he was dating someone and knew about me. They were waiting on the divorce to go through.


----------

